
An Introduction to Natural Language Processing - feconroses
https://blog.monkeylearn.com/the-definitive-guide-to-natural-language-processing/
======
acconrad
Not really a definitive guide, but more like a neat introduction. Can someone
approaching 30 switch to this with a CS background and a professional
background in web development? How much self study would one need before being
taken seriously for a data science (or similar) role?

